

DreamIt Ventures Releases Ten Startups Into The Wild - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/13/dreamit-releases-ten-startups-into-the-wild/

======
sbarsh
It was great to be part of the day! The companies did an awesome job!

